# "Driver is not intended for this platform"



## Sarahx (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi guys, I hope you can help me with this since I have tried so many things people have suggested to me and ive even had a microsoft engineer control my PC to take a look at it but still nothing. I have no sound at all with anything only when I test my realtek sound driver in dxdiag.

Here's my problem. I turned on my PC one morning and I had no sound, to cut the story short the windows drivers "Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter" and "Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio compatibility Driver" have an explanation mark on them in the device manager. They are located in system32/drivers and they are both .sys files. The trouble shooter first told me to uninstall them then reinstall so thats what I did but then it wouldn't let me install them and I got the error "Driver is not intended for this platform" for both of them. Now ive searched other places for answers and I tried to rename the "atapi.sys" to "atapi.sys.old" but still nothing from that. Ive tried to reroll the drivers but they can't reroll... ive tried everything me and other people I know could come up with and we can't find the solution to this problem so here I am and praying you guys can  also I don't currently have a windows reboot CD so I really hope thats not a problem!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you using the drivers from the m/board setup disk to do the reinstall


----------



## Sarahx (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't think it came with a m/board setup disk but ive had this computer 7 years (yep im due for another) so I don't have any disks anymore =/


----------



## Sarahx (Jun 23, 2008)

If its more convienient to talk to someone about this problem on msn its Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is prefered it is kept on the forum so anyone with the same problem down the track can see what has and has not worked
you can download it from the m/b makers d/l page for your m/b
what sound chip do you have


----------



## Sarahx (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not sure, im really not the mastermind with these things lol is there a way I can find out?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you post what m/b you have we may be able to find them
this will tell you what it is
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------

